# Sugar free sweets.



## whitty (Apr 29, 2010)

I was told by the DSN to start eating sugar free sweets or lollies instead of the normal sweets and choc i eat and then have to have more insulin to correct.I have tried the shops where i live including boots and today i went to crewe and tried there but have had no success.I managed to get sugar free mints in crewe but that was all.Can anyone tell me where i can buy sugar free confectionary from.


----------



## RachelT (Apr 29, 2010)

Try www.avidlite.co.uk or www.aquarterof.co.uk, both these sites have sugar free sweeties. Thorntons do diabetic chocolate and some sweets, and any decent independant sweet shop should do a range of sugar free stuff. Polos and other sugar free mints are fairly easy to get hold of, as are sugar free gums. Fruitella do a sugar free fruity chew. Holland and Barrett also usually stock a range of sugar free sweets and chocolates, and try any health food/ vitamin/athletic build up type shop, our local one has sugar free choccy and boiled sweets. Lastly, the sweet stall on Euston station in London do a few sugar free sweets, the anseed twists are big and quite strong!Unfortunately i've had little experience in shopping in Crewe.  Only drawback of all this is that the artifical sweeteners in these things can give you the runs if you're sensitive. I'm off Boots diabetic chocolate until they've finshed building the new toilets at work!
As you can see, i've put quite a lot of research into this, hehehehe.

Rachel


----------



## whitty (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for that RachelT.I bet you enjoyed doing the research,its making my mouth water just reading about it.


----------



## thedame (Apr 29, 2010)

Sainsburys do their own "no added sugar" milk and plain choccie bars- not bad for a quick fix!

Also look out for Sainsburys sugar free mallows and Werthers do a sugar free version of their yummy "grandad" sweets

Why don't more supermarkets do this - Tesco used to do some yummy no added sugar bars - then just as I discovered them they went


----------



## Caroline (Apr 29, 2010)

Marks and Spencers also do some sugar free sweets, normally near the till. Watch out for some sugar free sweets as they contain things like xylotol, sorbitol and other artificial sweetners that have a laxative effect if eaten in quantities.

Advice varies from place to place, it may also pay to look at the carb content too. Diabetic chocolate for example has just as many carbs as ordinary chocolate.

With all these things, look at the information and advice available and make an informed choice. DOn't deprive yourself of treats thoe as we all need treats from time to time.


----------



## margie (Apr 29, 2010)

You can get sugar free gum - though its not to everyones tastes. 

Anything with things like xylotol and sorbitol can cause gastro issues in large quantities. There was an episode of Drs 2 or 3 years ago (haven't watched it in ages) where someone was getting really severe stomach ache - which turned out to be due to excessive use of sugar free gum.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm surprised at the advice of Whitty's DSN - usual advice is to eat normal sweets / chocolate (in moderation) & bolus with insulin.


----------



## bev (Apr 29, 2010)

Copepod said:


> I'm surprised at the advice of Whitty's DSN - usual advice is to eat normal sweets / chocolate (in moderation) & bolus with insulin.



I agree, 'diabetic' sweets are more expensive and cause havoc with digestion. I would just buy 'normal' sweets and bolus - taste much nicer too.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2010)

I seem to have more or less weaned myself off sweets. I only really have sugar free polos these days, or jelly babies when hypo. I have ordinary biscuits, usually as part of a meal. My palate has certainly changed since diagnosis - takes a while, but it happens eventually!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 29, 2010)

When I was first diagnosed, I made a point of telling everyone "NOT TO BUY ME ANY SUGAR-FREE/DIABETIC CONFECTIONARY" for Christmas. There were three reasons for this :-

1) I'm a miserable git at the best of times when it comes to Christmas.
2) I don't eat sweets that often anyway (even less now).
3) If I did eat sweets, I'd much rather eat the real thing in less quantity.
4) ..... No, four reasons ..... Most diabetic sweets have 'nasty' chemicals in (i.e. your sorbitols, aspartame etc etc).

Of course, my sister in law, being a nice Wiganer, totally ignored me and got me two tins of diabetic sweets and a pack of diabetic chocolate from Boots.

I politely thanked her and dutifully ate the lot (because I'm afraid of her! ), but regretted it because it did nasty things to my insides! 

Andy


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 29, 2010)

That's odd usually the opposite to what is normally advised, maybe you could get her to clarify if thats what she really meant. Because sugar free sweets/chocolates are difficult to know how to bolus for, because those artifical sugars affect people in different ways. But if you eat normal and know your ratios it's easier to work out the insulin.


----------



## Keaver (Apr 29, 2010)

Hotel Chocolat also does a range:

http://www.hotelchocolat.co.uk/diabetic-chocolate-CHCODIABETIC

Personally I stick to buying a box of their normal chocolate selection and enjoying 1 or 2 as a treat at the weekend p

They also point out some good facts about diabetic sweets, which my local GP said stay clear of.

(The salt & caramel bar is divine btw)


----------

